# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Looking for russian adapted readings with CD

## vitovio

Hello everybody 
I don't  know if this is the right place to put this question. Anyway, I am looking for russian ADAPTED readings WITH CD. Some thing like Penguin Readers for students of English (here is a link http://plrcatalogue.pearson.com/Topi...cAreaID=AC0023). I cannot find anyone.  
There are several adapted readings available but without CD, for example  http://www.zlat.spb.ru/catalog5_4.html 
There are also readings with CD but not adapted:  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4470909/ 
Can anybody help me? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Adapted books+CDs for adults are notoriously difficult to find. Do they even exist?
You can buy a few fairy tales here: http://www.adoptedfromrussia.com/beginn ... aders.html _This is an audio CD that comes with a read-along book. The popular folk tale is read twice on this CD: first time at a slower pace (to make it easier for beginning readers to follow) and later, at a regular pace. ._ 
But it's probably better to buy an adapted book, and then to find a native speaker who's willing to make an audio record for you. There's also a possibility to buy/download an unabridged audioversion to complement to your book, but it may be confusing, if you are a beginner.

----------


## vitovio

Thank you for your answer. 
The fairy tales you mention are usually hard to read (I had some similar). On the other one I don't know any native speaker who can record the audio for me. I have lots of adapted books and may be I try to read them aloud and record my own voice ... 
Anyway, I sent a message to the publishing Zlatous and I suggested them to record their adapted books. However I haven't got any answer yet.

----------

